# Hawk's prep log for 12/5 Meet



## chicken_hawk (Sep 28, 2015)

What's up anasci? It looks like it's time to do another meet, well really somw friends of mine are going so it seamed like a great excuse to to get back on the horse. It's a low key APA meet about 4 hours south,  but to be honest the pling scene locally blows for a few million people and I have not been impressed by the uspa. I guess I just see so much wasted potential,  which boils down to a boring meet.

Anyway, the biggest unknown this time around is my shoulder and stability.  About a month ago I strained my pec (minor) due to it. So, I have doing a bunch of rehab stuff to help correct and learn the movement pattern, but it goes up and down. I think that even though I am high repping my chest work I may still be over doing it. Plus squats really tend to stress the shoulders as well.

But, my squat is my best lift and I hit a smooth 585 double on my last test day a few weeks ago. However,  I am incorporating a bit of psyche's advice  and hitting the DL weekly with a stiff bar to build some breaking strength. 

I do have some time to get things to come together, but I am caught in another situation where the masters 308 record is within striking distance. The 275 is out of reach as a sand bagging stan e. owns that at just over 2k. Nonetheless,  the 308 is a 1640. No, I'm not that good, the records are just really low. If I can hammer low 600s in my sq and dl and my shoulder holds for another 400+ attempt I have a good shot.

Anyway, current weight is around 275 in AM after BM and I have been off for few weeks. Just jumped on some sust, tren and npp with var. I know folks would say don't mix the tren and npp, but they are both pretty low. I want the tren for some aggression and strength. At 300 EW I am not too worried, I have been in the deep end of the pool and this ain't it.

It should be no surprise I designed my own peaking cycle drawing from experience and other templates. My goal is to simply peak (read not make more gains, rather peak what I have), I think many people try to build and peak at the same time and experience the failure that comes with that. With that, while I usually aim to overreach, I am not here I want recovery each week. So, volume and frequency will be kept low. And lest I forget I am 40 plus a few so recovery is a concern. Add to it I don't have a desk job I can not handle much volume anyway.

Basically,  it's a month of triples working down in sets and up intensity, then  a month of doubles in the same manner and finally singles, working up to a 95 % or so. A big mistake people make is maxing out before the meet. Don't do that !

So,  I will do my best to keep up.

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 28, 2015)

Very cool your logging this again.  I really enjoy following you guys,  more so than bbers.  Even on game day things can change dramatically.  Hope you can work through your injuries and really do some damage at the meet.  BTW,  there is absolutely nothing wrong with running npp/tren at the same time,  even at higher doses.  It's those with the inexperience to run them that are the first to oppose it. Do you plan on adding any orals at the end?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Sep 28, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Very cool your logging this again.  I really enjoy following you guys,  more so than bbers.  Even on game day things can change dramatically.  Hope you can work through your injuries and really do some damage at the meet.  BTW,  there is absolutely nothing wrong with running npp/tren at the same time,  even at higher doses.  It's those with the inexperience to run them that are the first to oppose it. Do you plan on adding any orals at the end?



Hey Magnus, thanks for chiming in. And yeah, I am not afraid of mixing the two, rather just trying to prevent criticism before it happens. Well, I am going to run the var at the beginning with some extra CM and I have considered some drol at the end. I just need to be careful with BP. You know when I was bbing I could deal with a bit more sides, but Pling the heavy attempts will send you a cramp or headache like nobodies bussiness. 

To be honest I would appreciate your input. Gear is not my speciality,  well nothing is. But, basically my goal was simply use enough to recover without compromising how I felt so I could train at my best.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Sep 29, 2015)

9/28
Bench day.
Split:
Monday bench
Tuesday squat
Thursday light bench
Friday DL

Anyway,  it was a shit bench day. My chest just felt tight and weak. Besides the strain and stability there is another issue...I have never figured out how to train chest 2x week. To be honest, my work capacity sucks and I can't handle much volume at all. So, I think I am just doing too much,  I think I will just switch to 1 heavy days and and then on Friday just do a few very light flushing sets with feet up cuz 2 weeks ago I was repping 8 to 10 reps with 300 and today sets of 3 felt heavy. It didn't hurt but just didn't feel good.

I also need to speed up my accessories to a bbing pace. So, I cut my workout off at 1.5hrs...I move slow and don't accomplish much so I need to remedy this.

Monday
Comp bench: 135x5,205x3,245x3,275x3 300x3x3 (75% of 400)all pause, 225x20 t-n-g
Calves (between bench) 4x20
Standing press 135x12,10,15

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Sep 29, 2015)

9/28
Bench day.
Split:
Monday bench
Tuesday squat
Thursday light bench
Friday DL

Anyway,  it was a shit bench day. My chest just felt tight and weak. Besides the strain and stability there is another issue...I have never figured out how to train chest 2x week. To be honest, my work capacity sucks and I can't handle much volume at all. So, I think I am just doing too much,  I think I will just switch to 1 heavy days and and then on Friday just do a few very light flushing sets with feet up cuz 2 weeks ago I was repping 8 to 10 reps with 300 and today sets of 3 felt heavy. It didn't hurt but just didn't feel good.

I also need to speed up my accessories to a bbing pace. So, I cut my workout off at 1.5hrs...I move slow and don't accomplish much so I need to remedy this.

Monday
Comp bench: 135x5,205x3,245x3,275x3 300x3x3 (75% of 400)all pause, 225x20 t-n-g
Calves (between bench) 4x20
Standing press 135x12,10,15

Hawk


----------



## psych (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh helllll yyeeeaaaahhhhhh!!!! CK gonna tear that shit up!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you psyche for the motifockinvation!
Should be a good meet.

So, Tuesday is squat day. Got my var at 40mg Ed and upped the CM to 10+ ed due to that. Anyway, I wasn't sure what today would hold since I changed my split this week. Last week I did bench,  Tue amd Friday, Deads Monday and Squats on Thursday. This was a little experiment I was trying that back fired. Left me with sore rotators on bench day. Anyway,  I squatted on Thursday and now again today on Tuesday. Add to that today was the first day not looking at the mirror. 

All that horse shit aside it was a decent day. It was hard as hell to get under the bar with tight shoulders (suggestions wanted), but once I did I realized that the weight may be a tad light.

So, this was 80% for trips for 2 sets. Roughly an rpe 8, but it was really a 7.

Tuesday
Squat 480 x 2 x 3
CB Rows with hold 195 x 4 x 10
Rotator band work 3 x 15 

Besides really tight rotators it was a decent day.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Oct 4, 2015)

stretch after workouts and before bed after shower. It will save yo.ur shoulders


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 5, 2015)

psych said:


> stretch after workouts and before bed after shower. It will save yo.ur shoulders



I slacked off when they were feeling good and then well that didn't last long.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, took a break from the board to process the passing of a friend, but now he would have encouraged me to kick ass.

Thursday light.., light bench and rehab
Feet up bench 135x15,185x15,15
Hang ups (hang from a pull up bar, leave arms extended and rotate your abs towards the sky) 10,10,10
Front raises 3 x15
Side raises 3x15

Friday 
DL with Texas power bar (stiff) 225×3,315x2,405x1, 455x3, 405x3 
I was trying to decide how to handle my deads this time around. I can't handle the same volume and intensity as squats so I chose intensity over volume. So,  one top set with one back off set. 

Pull downs 3 x 10-12
Pull thrus 3 x15
Ez bar curls 3 x15

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 6, 2015)

10/5
Monday is bench day lol. Well it is now. I wasnt sure what to expect, I woke up and my clavicle was sore at the shoulder from sleeping on it. So, I popped some advil and said to myself it was going to be a shit bench day as I had a day of demo as well.

Well, I was wrong it wasn't a great day, but it was a good day. I trained bench with a friend of mine so we could share spots and I did trips all the way up.

Monday
Bench 135x10,185x5,225x3,275x3,305x3, 320x3,3,3, 225x20.
Iso press (lay on a bench and shrug up with a dumbbell) 3x10
Standing press 135x12,12 wanted to do more, but had an estimate.

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry Hawk,  I must have missed this.  BP and sides can be a problem, especially when start to hinder your training. Like you mentioned,  a minimal dose of drol for 4 weeks would keep sides at ba and give you some additional strength.  Another option would be to try something a bit stronger like sdrol or halo.  Give you a bit more in the strength department and could be run in the last three weeks.  You could try a half dose on off days and an additional dose preworkout.  Alternately,  you could try preworkout only for the first week and a half and adding an additional full dose the final week and a half.  I've done all and found strength was best with the last option.  All are quite conservative by most standards,  but still give a nice strength  boost with minimal sides.  As far as you shoulder,  treat it like gold.  Psych is right,  stretch.  DC after the muscle it worked.  I would also advise broomstick stretches several times a day.  If your like me,  I can't with a broomstick but a stiff band works well to.  Get in there with your fingers or Thera-Cane to break up adhesions and stimulate blood flow.   If it still continues to bother you, there is always peps.   



chicken_hawk said:


> Hey Magnus, thanks for chiming in. And yeah, I am not afraid of mixing the two, rather just trying to prevent criticism before it happens. Well, I am going to run the var at the beginning with some extra CM and I have considered some drol at the end. I just need to be careful with BP. You know when I was bbing I could deal with a bit more sides, but Pling the heavy attempts will send you a cramp or headache like nobodies bussiness.
> 
> To be honest I would appreciate your input. Gear is not my speciality,  well nothing is. But, basically my goal was simply use enough to recover without compromising how I felt so I could train at my best.
> 
> Hawk


----------



## custom creation (Oct 6, 2015)

Hawk,
  Where is your meet taking place at? Is it in the Midwest?

Bear


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 7, 2015)

custom creation said:


> Hawk,
> Where is your meet taking place at? Is it in the Midwest?
> 
> Bear




Yeah, it's in a small little town in SW MO, West Plains. It's about 3.5 hours from KC, but it's a low key meet run by some good people. It's perfect since we have 3 powerlifting virgins out of the six of us. Most strong, but have never done a meet. The drive will suck, but not many December meets to choose from.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 7, 2015)

Tuesday is squat day.

Took a long time to warm up my shoulder but, overall everything went as planned.

Squat 225x3, 315x2, 405x1, 475x1, 510x3
Cable rows 3x12
Rotator work 3x12
Dumbell curls 2x15

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 7, 2015)

Here is a quick over view of my own routine for the two of you following my log. If it works out I will do a more detailed outline.

Week 1
70%x3x3 rpe 6
Week 2
75×3×3 rpe 7
Week 3
80x3x2
Week 4
85x3x1
Week 5
75x3x2
Week 6
80x3x2
Week 7
85x2x2
Week 8
90x2x1
Week 9
80x1x3
Week 10
85x1x3
Week 11
90x1x2
Week 12
95x1x1
Week 13
Work up to opener
Week 14
Work up to last warm up

Hawk


----------



## psych (Oct 8, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> Here is a quick over view of my own routine for the two of you following my log. If it works out I will do a more detailed outline.
> 
> Week 1
> 70%x3x3 rpe 6
> ...



It seems you might under reach doing this....


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 8, 2015)

psych said:


> It seems you might under reach doing this....



It's possible, but a little scrutiny of the peaking routine of ed and others may reveal the same thing.  Adding volume would be a quick cure. Also, when you consider that you are benching and squating each month to a near peak the following weeks of amping back up act as a deload.  This is a work in progress, but believe rpe 9s to be fairly taxing, so following that with a week of rpe 6 then a 7 serve as a recovery time and greasing the groove. Also, I have a 2nd light bench day.

Either way, observation and experience has taught me to er on the side of caution. I have seen many a lifter peak 2 or 3 weeks out. They set a new gym PR then bomb on the platform. Better to leave some in the tank. 

Hawk


----------



## psych (Oct 8, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> It's possible, but a little scrutiny of the peaking routine of ed and others may reveal the same thing.  Adding volume would be a quick cure. Also, when you consider that you are benching and squating each month to a near peak the following weeks of amping back up act as a deload.  This is a work in progress, but believe rpe 9s to be fairly taxing, so following that with a week of rpe 6 then a 7 serve as a recovery time and greasing the groove. Also, I have a 2nd light bench day.
> 
> Either way, observation and experience has taught me to er on the side of caution. I have seen many a lifter peak 2 or 3 weeks out. They set a new gym PR then bomb on the platform. Better to leave some in the tank.
> 
> Hawk



That's a valid point.  I'm just sayin that if you under reach not to the point that you peak before the meet, but that conditioning wise can you handle 9 max attempts in a given day. Or a span of a few hours depending how big the meet is.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 9, 2015)

psych said:


> That's a valid point.  I'm just sayin that if you under reach not to the point that you peak before the meet, but that conditioning wise can you handle 9 max attempts in a given day. Or a span of a few hours depending how big the meet is.



Psyche, can you break this down a bit more?

Thanks bro,

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 9, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Sorry Hawk,  I must have missed this.  BP and sides can be a problem, especially when start to hinder your training. Like you mentioned,  a minimal dose of drol for 4 weeks would keep sides at ba and give you some additional strength.  Another option would be to try something a bit stronger like sdrol or halo.  Give you a bit more in the strength department and could be run in the last three weeks.  You could try a half dose on off days and an additional dose preworkout.  Alternately,  you could try preworkout only for the first week and a half and adding an additional full dose the final week and a half.  I've done all and found strength was best with the last option.  All are quite conservative by most standards,  but still give a nice strength  boost with minimal sides.  As far as you shoulder,  treat it like gold.  Psych is right,  stretch.  DC after the muscle it worked.  I would also advise broomstick stretches several times a day.  If your like me,  I can't with a broomstick but a stiff band works well to.  Get in there with your fingers or Thera-Cane to break up adhesions and stimulate blood flow.   If it still continues to bother you, there is always peps.



Well, we're even cuz I missed this lol. I also like tne.   I did up my stretching or rather take it seriously.  I did just get a massage however and need to get a theracane. I have a wooden ball that does wonders on my rhomboids and teres. Each week things improve, but man low bar squats do most of the damage.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Oct 9, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> Psyche, can you break this down a bit more?
> 
> Thanks bro,
> 
> Hawk



I'm just saying that if you're taking the way I understand it, you are tapering off the volume closer tot he meet. This is good cause the longer you train heavy the harder it is to recover and run the risk of injury.

So you are lowering the the volume and upping the intensity. Which is good too. But when you start doing 85% which is normally a heavy 5 rep IN MY OPINION, and doing it for 3 I don't think you're really pushing the muscle.  Now this might be fine for you, IMO I can handle crushing workouts from sheiko. NOT EVERYONE CAN.  We are all special and different snow flakes 

But my point is if you're taking lifts 85%+ and only doing 3 and 2 with 90%, etc with low volume sets of 1, you're not having alot of time doing really heavy time under tension and building that cns.  Which would make me think when you have a day where you are going 95%+ 9 times will you be in shape to make it to the deadlift.

I could be missing something here, if I am I apologize. But I do know you work manual labor so right off the bat that's cns building right there. Never met a weak contractor   Everyone trains differently.  My boy J i train with the usapl/ipf guy Ed has him do low volume high high intensity close to a meet.  Me on the other hand Ed would just smash the fuck out of me till I was stupid and the burn me in volume.  Because I respond to abuse.  If this works for you then by all means try it out and do it!  You're on the right path training smart.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 15, 2015)

psych said:


> I'm just saying that if you're taking the way I understand it, you are tapering off the volume closer tot he meet. This is good cause the longer you train heavy the harder it is to recover and run the risk of injury.
> 
> So you are lowering the the volume and upping the intensity. Which is good too. But when you start doing 85% which is normally a heavy 5 rep IN MY OPINION, and doing it for 3 I don't think you're really pushing the muscle.  Now this might be fine for you, IMO I can handle crushing workouts from sheiko. NOT EVERYONE CAN.  We are all special and different snow flakes
> 
> ...



I totally agree on philosophy psyche. But, my work capacity sucks. When you turned me on to sheiko 29 I did it for 8 weeks, 3x week at which point I struggled with 315x3. I took 1 week off, then 2 and then deloaded 3 more. It kicked my ass, but I did well at my meet setting a new pr total. At this point I realized that being 44, working for a living and my own dna meaned I needed to train with lower volume. Although I still favor higher frequency training.  I squatted 3xwk, dlx1 and benched 2xwk leading up to this point. 

In order to do that I could only do one day of rpe 9, the other had to be 7 or 8s. It was an ongoing experiment, and I will pick it up after the meet. Till then my plan is to not overreach,  I can't peak while accumulating fatigue. Rather I want to maximize my cns which was neglected by weeks of base building volume.

To tell the truth what surprised me most was how little volume my bench could handle. I may be a wuss, but I prefer to think I am at an advantage since I get good results from less volume than many of my peers.

Also, please don't underestimate father time. I know guys like stan set records at this age, but he didn't work and used more Rx than I can afford. Most , masters guys down this way have gone single ply and most guys won't even make it that long. This pling shit is hard on the body.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Oct 15, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> I totally agree on philosophy psyche. But, my work capacity sucks. When you turned me on to sheiko 29 I did it for 8 weeks, 3x week at which point I struggled with 315x3. I took 1 week off, then 2 and then deloaded 3 more. It kicked my ass, but I did well at my meet setting a new pr total. At this point I realized that being 44, working for a living and my own dna meaned I needed to train with lower volume. Although I still favor higher frequency training.  I squatted 3xwk, dlx1 and benched 2xwk leading up to this point.
> *
> In order to do that I could only do one day of rpe 9, the other had to be 7 or 8s. It was an ongoing experiment, and I will pick it up after the meet. Till then my plan is to not overreach,  I can't peak while accumulating fatigue. Rather I want to maximize my cns which was neglected by weeks of base building volume.*
> 
> ...



Sheiko is a motherfucker for sure!

The rpe thing ain't my cup of tea. Some people can work with it I just bulldoze through shit. To each his own, like how I hate Pepsi and blueberries LOL!  But if you like it, and it works for you, then do it.  Out of like 9 guys I know one other that can do Sheiko. Everyone else is different.

YES time gets us all. I agree 100% Just keep doin you. If a thing works ride that shit. If it doesn't dump it. Kinda like girlfriends 

But any time you need to bounce ideas off any one I'm here bro. I know you got my number, at least I hope. Cause I sent you that squat pic and somebody responded......


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok, so because of lagging wi fi due to the 4 kids who never set their dam phones down, I lost my last two posts.

Anyway,  psyche I am paying the price for neglecting my deads. I am sitting in the low fives when I have done close to 600 over a year ago. Anyway,  I am going to assume most of it is cns as I don't suspect my back has atrophied that much. So, I am thinking of working up to a heavy single each week and adding 10lbs to the bar each week. This equals around 2% which if it is truly a cns issue I should be able to handle it. I will follow that with a back off with 405. I do wonder if every other week would be better, but don't think so if the volume is low.

So, last Friday
Dl 225x3,315x2,405x1,455x1,520x1, 405x5
Pull downs 4x12
Pull thru 3x12
Ez curls 3x15

Today which is Monday 10/19
My chest was tight as hell, had an awful time with hydration today.
Thank fully it was a lighter day.
Bench  320x4 sets of 2,225x20
Stand press 135x10,155x8,8
Iso press 75x3x12
Calves 3 x15

I may lighten back Thursday bench day, but I will start with hydration. 

Hawk


----------



## psych (Oct 21, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> Ok, so because of lagging wi fi due to the 4 kids who never set their dam phones down, I lost my last two posts.
> 
> *Anyway,  psyche I am paying the price for neglecting my deads.* I am sitting in the low fives when I have done close to 600 over a year ago. Anyway,  I am going to assume most of it is cns as I don't suspect my back has atrophied that much. So, I am thinking of working up to a heavy single each week and adding 10lbs to the bar each week. This equals around 2% which if it is truly a cns issue I should be able to handle it. I will follow that with a back off with 405. I do wonder if every other week would be better, but don't think so if the volume is low.
> 
> ...



I'm just messin with ya bro


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah, you were right and I said as much in the posts were deleted. I would appreciate any advice you have to offer. Keep in mind I am getting old and my shoulder sucks.

Tuesday 10/20
Squat 225/3,315/3,405/1,455/1,480/2,2,2
Tried my new 3m wraps today. Went loose for first double, not bad...wrapped medium the next time and holy S, what a boost. Gonna take a bit to learn to sit back into them. Oh and my brand new 36" Inzer wraps broke when the dam velcro ripped off. Fock! I pitched my old ones.
CB Rows 3x10
Rotator work 3x12
DB curls 2x10

Hawk


----------



## psych (Oct 21, 2015)

Honestly you can work the deadlift with bands and do a speed routine after squating. It's not that taxing and will work the muscles needed for the dead that just got hit from squatting.

How is your weight? Cause if you can start carbing up it will help.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 22, 2015)

psych said:


> Honestly you can work the deadlift with bands and do a speed routine after squating. It's not that taxing and will work the muscles needed for the dead that just got hit from squatting.
> 
> How is your weight? Cause if you can start carbing up it will help.



I am a plump 275, I want to add a few lbs...but dam it's still 75-80 in these parts. I still have some gas after squats on Tuesday.  What rep/weight are you suggesting? 70% for some trips or a bit lighter?

Thanks,
Hawk


----------



## psych (Oct 22, 2015)

50-60% 8 sets of 3 with bands of chains for speed 30 sec breaks between sets.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 23, 2015)

psych said:


> 50-60% 8 sets of 3 with bands of chains for speed 30 sec breaks between sets.



Sounds like westside my brother,

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 23, 2015)

Thursday 10/22

Shoulder rehab day. It was another warm day deck building,  so hydration was a bit of an issue. I do think I am getting on top of it. Anyway,  my chest was super tight and has been, but it felt better after some warm ups. I think the constant stretching has something to do with it. I also decided to drop the flies in favor of more streching, I want the effect without the volume.

Feet up bench 135x15,185x15,15, 15
Front raise 50x10,10,10
Side laterals 35s x12,12,12
Calves and stretching 

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 23, 2015)

I neglected stretching for years to the point I could barely tie my shoes or wipe my ass.  Once DC came out I remained dligent in those stretches and foam rolling.  Very underrated part of lifting.  Our line of work doesn't help either.  Glad to hear your getting a little relief.  Hawk, have you ever tried Cissus?  Great OTC supp for joints.  Actually gives me more relief than deca.  My wife can't run without it 



chicken_hawk said:


> Thursday 10/22
> 
> Shoulder rehab day. It was another warm day deck building,  so hydration was a bit of an issue. I do think I am getting on top of it. Anyway,  my chest was super tight and has been, but it felt better after some warm ups. I think the constant stretching has something to do with it. I also decided to drop the flies in favor of more streching, I want the effect without the volume.
> 
> ...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 24, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I neglected stretching for years to the point I could barely tie my shoes or wipe my ass.  Once DC came out I remained dligent in those stretches and foam rolling.  Very underrated part of lifting.  Our line of work doesn't help either.  Glad to hear your getting a little relief.  Hawk, have you ever tried Cissus?  Great OTC supp for joints.  Actually gives me more relief than deca.  My wife can't run without it



Thanks for chiming in Magnus as sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who deals with this chit. Part, is because I am surrounded by younger lifters. The other is that I am not alone. Years of bad posture along with neglect and manual labor can not be cured overnight I suppose. However,  I am on a time line if I want to get some of these master's records.

Anyway,  it was a decent dl day, well at least my mind was in it. I did work through lunch so I powered down a burrito beforehand. Not, good I know but it tasted great.

10/23
DL 225x3,315x2,405x1,475x1,530x1,405x6. Better than last week, but I am waiting for some sort of surge that ain't gonna happen. 
Pulldow 225x10,10,10
Pull thru supersetted with pull overs. 3 sets of 15.
Ez curls 3x10

Hawk


----------



## psych (Oct 24, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> Sounds like westside my brother,
> 
> Hawk



Yes it is. Sheiko and westside in certain aspects are the same theory. The heavy week of sheiko is west side just that they do it over and over by switching exercises.  If you look at my log it's like west side, more metal militia than anything.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 25, 2015)

Gonna check it out.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 28, 2015)

Tuesday 10/27

Bench went pretty good yesterday.  85% for doubles which equals 340. These sets went well and while tight, the went fast even with a pause. 

Today was squat day, doubles with 510 were easy and smooth. Next week will be 540.

Squat with wraps 225x5,315x3,405x1,455x1,510x2,2
DL one mat (I'll add another next week and so on) 315×2,2,2,2.

Go home

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 31, 2015)

Friday 10/30
So, Thursday was prehab day, benched super light,  lots of stretching and stability work. I think the bulk of my issues come from low bar squating combined with poor mobility.  But, what is a guy to do? I just keep stretching and doing what I need to do.

Friday I dead which is still very discouraging.  I didn't realize how much I suck at it. Nonetheless,  we go forward.  I decided to do more singles with a lighter weight in order to grease the groove. I still want all the nueral improvement I can get so hence the heavyish weight.

DL 225x3,315x2,405x1,495x1,455x1,1,1, 405x5
CB Rows 3x12
pull through 3x15

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 3, 2015)

Monday 11/2

Monday is bench day of course.  However,  I never know what to expect, but appears that the combination of rehab, easing up on stretching over the weekend and my second bench day. Today did not dissapoint. I did my top double with ease. Progress is progress however and at the very least my shoulder held together. 

I also, have decided to take psyche's advice and up the deads, so I am greasing the groove by adding some deadlifts to each session. 315 for 3 sets of 2 reps. Which is 60% of my max.

11/2
Bench warm up, 315x2,345x2,365x2,315x3 (paused)
Deadlift 315x2,2,2
Band pull through 3x15

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 4, 2015)

11/3 Tuesday

Squat day! I walked in unmotivated,  but had a job to do. So, I usually don't lsiten to music during my peaking cycle, but I made an exception during warm ups. Just needed to get a flow going and it worked. 

I am adding additional dl's so I am cutting out accessory work, that should aid in recovery as well. 

Squat, 225x3,315x3,405x1,495x1,545x2 smooth and solid and not a max effort. Just where I needed to be.
DL 315x2,2,2
Pulldown 3x12
EZ curl 3x12

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 8, 2015)

11/5 and 6
Thursday during this cycle is really a prehab/rehab day. I did 3 sets of 15 to 20 feet up bench then stretch. I stretch between every set on Thursdays, pecs, rotators, hips and quads.
11/5
Bench 135x15,15,15
Iso hold (take 1 db while lying on a bench and shrug up. Works serratus and builds scapula stability. Push up plus also works well for this) 80x10,10,10
EZ bar front raise 50x10,10,10
Side laterals 35x12,12,12
Calves
Pissed because I forgot to do my light deads 

11/6
I am starting to tweak my meet routine by adding some TNE and a bit of whiskey to ease nerves. So, I started with 50mg TNE and 2 shots of honey whiskey. I think I will bump the TNE up to 100mg and stick with the whiskey and see what happens Tuesday with squats.

11/6
DL 455x1,1,1,1,1,1
Pull downs 4x12
Pull Thrus 3x15
Curls 2x10
External rotator with band 3x10

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 10, 2015)

11/9

National Bench Press Day! I have two weeks of singles before two weeks of deload. Not sure what to expect with my sketchy shoulder, but things worked well. The trick of these two weeks is not do an all out 100% max, but it is hard to play it safe cuz when it feels good it feels right.

Monday
Bench Warm up, 315x2,335x1,365x1,385x1 all paused. I think I will aim for 400 next week. That should be close to 95%.
DL 315x2,2,2
Standing Press 135x15,12,12

Hawk


----------



## psych (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice! Stay the coarse brother. BTW WTF is the whiskey for?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 11, 2015)

11/10
The whiskey dulls my nerves. Some guys get off on the adrenaline,  but for me it has a negative effect.  I get terrible anxiety when I lift for an audience,  so a shot or two take the edge off and lets me lift. Actually,  when I add TNE I get down right confident and aggressive. Which is what I did tonight...I am still perfecting this. At this point 100mg tne 1hr before big lift and two shots 20 mins before big lift. 3 is a mistake lol.

Squat 225x3,315x3,425x1,515x1, 575x1 smoked it! Could have doubled it easy, but this is where people F' UP. They max before the meet, blow their load and can't repeat it. I have seen it all before.
DL 315x2,2,2 grease the groove baby
CB row 3x12

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 15, 2015)

Friday 11/13

Today was a heavier DL day, however my lower back has felt the effects of the additional DL days. I also think that these days were too heavy in general to close to my current max...a mistake as you can not force strength particularly on the DL. I should have stuck with my original plan, but live and learn. 

Anyway, I added weight before I realized this or accepted it and did 3 sets at 475.

Friday
DL 475x1,1,1
Pulldown 4x10
Pull throughs 3x12
DB curl 3x10

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 19, 2015)

Monday/Tuesday 11/16 and 17

Last two heavy days before my meet on 12/5. I must confess that I am a bit worn, but most of it is mental. Peaking is a bit of a grind, however this peaking plan worked flawlessly. I will use this plan as is for my next meet with little alteration. 

Monday was bench day and even though I have benched more ( a little) this was the first time I have benched 8 plates with no shoulder pain...Victory! I can work with that and with some more prehab work I should be able to drive that up.

11/16
Bench warm up,315x1, 345x1,375x1,405x1 with pause
Front press 135x12,10,8
Rehab work
Cutting back of assistance work to aid recovery

11/17
Squat warm up, 495x1,550x1, 600x1 SMOKED it easy
DL 315x2,2,2
Went home

Hawk


----------



## psych (Nov 19, 2015)

Give um hell Hawk!!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 20, 2015)

psych said:


> Give um hell Hawk!!



Will do brother!

Hawk


----------

